# How did you set up your Quickbooks?



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

I just purchased Quickbooks. How did you have yours set up?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

There's a sort of an "interview" on the first part. Better also to read the manuals and the help section. You can also manually set up the accounts, item list (inventory and non-inventory parts), customer list and so on. Later on, you can customize your invoices, estimate forms, etc. Quickbooks can also be set to run on a network so that each employee can have a password and their actions could be restricted. After a while, you will definitely change some of the things you entered based on your preferences, and it's really fun setting it up. I find that a dot-matrix printer loaded with paper in continous form (carbonized/duplicate) is a good partner for quickbooks. Good luck, and quickbooks is really fun!


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

I have mine setup for Quickbooks Premier retail. Check the website for listed benefits.

Small Business Management Software from Intuit QuickBooks


----------



## jermie (Jan 29, 2006)

I found it helpful to go through all of the tutorials after getting the intial set up, as stated before the interview process makes things very easy. Also I found youtube to be somewhat of a help.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

I know the basics of QB, although when I am purchasing inventory for garments and then screen printing them... I am having trouble showing inventory correctly.


----------



## cwaldick (Mar 8, 2009)

Try not to create item codes for every product out there e.g. 2100 etc... QB is not very good at handling thousands of item codes + it would be hours of wasted time. Create item codes like...
Apparel, Screen Printing, Embroidery, Shipping, Setup, Art etc.

Chris


----------



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

Check with your CPA first.


----------

